# Happy time.



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Happy 62nd Birthday Mick Jagger!
Front man of the greatest rock and roll band in the world.


----------



## Doctorthingit (Jul 7, 2005)

You're not really a Beatles guy, I'm guessing.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Nope. Not at all.


----------



## Doctorthingit (Jul 7, 2005)

Do you own all the Rolling Stones' albums?


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Naw, not all of 'em. Quite a few, and several "best of" type things. I don't have the cash to spend on all the individual records though. Someday.


----------



## Doctorthingit (Jul 7, 2005)

buy Bridges to Babylon last.


----------

